# sho 24 For my girlfriend ?



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2015)

hello, my name is Brad and I am brand new to this site. First I would like to say thank you for such a great site and all the wonderful information. 

I would like to purchase a snow thrower for my girlfriend. I have my heart set on the SHO 24, but living in the state of Washington I have no experience using a thrower. 

I know the SHO is a bit over kill for her drive way but she has a corner lot and her HOA requires she do all the sidewalks surrounding her house as well. 

When I showed her which blower I was intending to get for her she mentioned that it might be to heavy for her to handle. 

Any feedback would be much appreciated and thank you in advance.

Brad


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello Sirius, welcome to *SBF!!* if the SHO has auto turn it will be a breeze for her to handle once the two of you have figured out how to best use the machine


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with Detdrbuzzard The 24 inch SHO should be fine for her to use.
It has the Autoturn feature which makes it a breeze to turn 180 deg and that machine has enough power to tackle some pretty deep snow. 
The ariens SHO is a good machine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, any machine with turning capabilities is a good thing. When properly balanced even a 300 pound machine can easily be spun around 360 degrees with one hand.

I don't know how much snow you guys get up there, but if you don't mind buying used and fixing a few little things you could get a single stage and a dual stage. The single stage will be quicker and easier for 1-6" of snow and the dual stage would be better for 6-24" of snow.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

What part of Washington? I just looked up average annuals and unless you live on Mt. Rainier, the Ariens IS really overkill. Don't get me wrong, I like overkill:wavetowel2:. How big an area are we talking? She may be better served with a high end single like the Toro or Honda. Storage space and ease of maneuvering when not running would go to the single stagers. They all can be had with electric start, so that's easy. The SHO is easy to turn when running, but not so easy to move around a tight garage if you're a petite person. Also if your "regular" snowfalls are like 2-3" at a time the single will get you done faster anyway even if you were doing it. Now assuming you likely get heavy wet snow there, maybe getting plowed in at the EOD would justify the Ariens:welcome:


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi everyone. Thank you for the great responses. I did leave out one very important detail. While I live in Washington State my girlfriend lives in Colorado.

Thank you once again.

Brad


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Same things apply, IMO. I spent a lot of time in Snowmass/Aspen as well as Denver. Denver a single is fine, Aspen the SHO would shine. Either place you have to store it in the summer. I think you already know what you're getting and I think she'll be fine using it. Storage and moving it will be the only issue.
I understand the desire to get the SHO. The few times you really need it justify the several times you don't.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you very much. My girl friends drive is about 40 feet long and 25 wide. Her sidewalks are over 100 feet long. Storage and moving the unit when not running are concerns. 

Brad


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Unless your GF is the robust adventurous type, IMHO better to go with a single stage. 

They are easy to operate, half the weight and half the price of the SHO 24. 



https://www.snapper.com/us/en/snow-blowers/snowshredder


This Toro SnowMaster is a brand new model for '15/'16: 

https://www.muttonpower.com/p-11099-toro-snowmaster-724-zxe-24-snowblower-36002.aspx


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

She would have to be a really dainty little thing to be overwhelmed by the Platinum 24SHO. With the electric start and AutoTurn (assuming the machine is adjusted correctly), anyone over 120 lb should be able to handle it and smaller people with determination too.

In most parts of Colorado I would think you need a little more power and capacity.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would also want to buy the Ariens and the 24" seems like the proper size for the drive and the corner lot sidewalks.
I really like the light single stages and used one in the city for a slightly bigger driveway but what killed my arms was trying to do the pile at the end of the drive (city snowplow). If I wasn't able to get to it right away and the pile had a chance to sit and get slightly frozen when I was at work it felt like shoveling rocks. If you've ever had to shovel rocks you understand. The two stage will walk itself through it.

I think she should be happy with the Ariens and be able to handle it but in the end if she's going to be using it let her decide or you'll pay for it each time she has to take it out in the snow. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
This is one of those things it would be great if there was a way to "test drive" it before the snow falls.
Any friends of yours that have blowers that can help her with the choice ??
What do the neighbors on the block have ??


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you all so much. It is a tough choice as her garage is on the smaller size and I worry the she would struggle with moving it around the cars to get it in and out.

One of her neighbors (also a lady) has a single stage but her drive is smaller and she is not on a corner lot. The rest shovel, but most of her neighbors are family house holds and they gang up on the snow.

She said she would prefer a single stage, and I do think it makes the most sense for her and her current house. 

Thank you everyone for all of your help,and words of advice 


Brad


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Think she might prefer a snow removal service?


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Sirius, if she decides to go the single stage route, I had the Simplicity that tdipaul showed on the previous page. I had the prior model without the snow shredder auger and the 205 cc engine and it did a great job. Only sold it because it wouldn't help with the higher snowfall amounts. His other picture is of my future snowblower, the Toro SnowMaster 824 ZXE ( there will also be 2 724 models with a smaller engine). Single stage size (well, kinda) with a high intake - hopefully it will be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 18, 2015)

Co Snow, she did pay the neighborhood kids once to do it for her. 

Cbnsoul, I will definitely check those out. It was going to be a surprise but as a few here have pointed out it would be much safer for me to have her pick it out and me just pay for it

You folks are awesome.

Brad


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sirius, Take her to a JD dealer (that's correct John Deere) and skirt the Honda 2 stagers (talking major money there:facepalm_zpsdj194qh). Have her run around an HS720. Take her wherever a real dealer sells Toros and run the 721 Commercial. Let her try to start both machines herself whether manually or electric. By comparison very similar in use and cost. I prefer the manual side to side chute of the Honda. I liked the Toro commercial better. Others will point out the Honda can and will cause issues if you have hedges or cars you need to slip by with the chute handle. My dad just bought 2 Honda 721's. One for the lower deck and one for upper so the dog can get out. They will never be used to potential, but he did not like the Toro zip handle deal. He's in his 80's and I will be doing the decks, but you can't argue with the money guy. In your case, the money guy can be converted I'm surek:It's a relatively small purchase in the larger scheme of things. If you were buying a slip and 8ft+ beam floater you could have some say, MAYBE. :wavetowel2:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

:smiley-confused009:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Paul, I know that video series and the guy from another forum. I'm just thinking if she's away from the boyfriend and has a small garage, there are some issues with moving the big machines around for storage and use. I agree all of the big ones are easily run with some common sense, but keeping them around the off season is harder than people expect
My son cuts grass for a divorced lady in our neighborhood (actually 4). She is petite and can't even remove her hot tub cover alone. Doesn't have the physical strength or height to complete the process even with a kit she bought.
I made her a winch and arm to get the thing off for use, but she still struggles a bit, especially in winter. Some people are just too **** small to be around larger equipment. Nature of the beast.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

_"Paul, I know that video series and the guy from another forum. I'm just thinking if she's away from the boyfriend and has a small garage, there are some issues with moving the big machines around for storage and use. I agree all of the big ones are easily run with some common sense, but keeping them around the off season is harder than people expect"_

No doubt about it! 

Better off buying the GF a SS...and putting the cash saved towards an engagement ring!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Paul, you went waaaaay too far.... no engagement ring here. Brad, us fat old guys are right, no engagement ring in the loop.................Brad?


----------

